# ACSI prices on website seem higher - how to know?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi

Debating buying an ACSI again (we don't use sites much so it's always a silly dilemma!!)

Looking at the book/card on Vicarious it says, as it usually does, 12, 14, 16 or 18 euros fixed price

Looking on the website it gives higher 'guide' prices for sites, see example below

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/camps...fq=themes:1&sort=rank asc,random_71883120 asc

Anyone know why this is so and what sites are actually charging this year? Or why the discrepancy?

Thanks


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Ones with extra 50c may be for tourist tax, apart from this extra have never had to pay more on any ACSI site than stated in the book, always check first as sometimes can be cheaper than ACSI.
this is not usually the case if you have dogs though.

Sue


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Sue but some of the prices on the example I gave are as high as 28 Euros?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All are 12,14,16,18 in the book

Some sites display the ACSI sign as ACSI inspected and do not offer reduced rates

We have paid on average 14, one dog is free more may have to be paid for 

Tax is frequently payed on top of set price 40c for two


Those prices look like the full price before the low season ACSI reduction

This years book

To me it's well worth it, always an alternative to an aire and the price of the membership is soon recouped 

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Diverging a bit I’m afraid but I think that this is worth knowing.

Perverse as it may seem on our recent trip to S Italy and Sicily we came across a site that was charging less than the ASCI rate in Feb. I had flashed the card planning to stay a week (in Catania). 

Neighbours (Brits) pointed out that unless you were really profligate with the electricity the pitch rate+electricity was quite a bit cheaper and it was. They took a reading when you pitched and then when you left.

Since then I have always looked at what is on offer BEFORE I flash the card.

Dick


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Think you are looking on the wrong site - your need to look at the Camping Card ACSI, the Eurocampings site is a list of all sites they inspect not just those accepting the ACSI discount card. 

They have a uk site - campingcard.co.uk


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It could be that the "Guide" price quoted is what the campsite normally charge so you can see what the saving is?? (Or as the previous poster has suggetsed you are not looking at the correct site)

I HAVE come across some sites where they accept ACSI but charge a premium on top for sea/lakeside pitches which I think is fair enough if you want the "added value"


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Agree with Nethernut - This is the site you need http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/...s+header&_ga=1.248284227.512195598.1375727049

All the sites are up to 18E apart from high season which is marked in the coloured bar beside each site.

I know that for 4 weeks in Spain in April the ACSI saved us a fortune.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Another tip with ACSI... The campsites really don't care if you have an uptodate card or not. We have never been refused ACSI rate even though my membership card is dated 2012.

The reason I don't renew is that they only work Decenmber to December and we are always touring then.

Patrick

PS. Beware the "ACSI Inspected" sites that don't do any discounts. They are not likely to give good value for money.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Since then I have always looked at what is on offer BEFORE I flash the card.
> 
> Dick


If you have a Camping Card International (CCI) card then prepare to flash that card too. The discounts given with CCI card are often more that ACSI and sometimes the discounts apply in peak season. The discounted sites are listed on CCI website in a handy style for printing off or copying to a file.

G


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone I agree I was looking at the eurocampings, now found correct site.


----------

